# Dry Ferts



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I have about another 5 months of Seachem ferts left and I am interested in going the dry fert route afterwards to save money.

I have a scale and measuring spoons and I was hoping to create my own "Seachem Iron, Potassium, Phosphate, Flourish" Is this possible? Any advice?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, it is; all you have to do is look into a dosing regimen (such as EI or PPS-Pro, etc) and then instead of dosing dry chemicals, you just add the required amount to the appropriate amount of distilled water, and dose as normal.

Some people like to dose the chemicals dry, others like to dose it in a liquid form (whether it be easier, or if an autodoser is being used, etc).

I have fertilizers (potassium nitrate and trace mix) for sale as well


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

where would one find dry ferts and what should one look for? I need to do some ferts myself


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> where would one find dry ferts and what should one look for? I need to do some ferts myself


Depending on what you are looking for, I may have them 

However, you can get them at hydroponics stores as well.

For more information as to what you need, please take a look at the link (in my signature) regarding starting up a planted aquarium.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Hey!

I got mine ferts from here. http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations.html

cheers!


----------

